# Lindsay Lohan – Knast-Nachbarin ist alte Bekannte



## Mandalorianer (22 Juli 2010)

Lindsay Lohan – Knast-Nachbarin ist alte Bekannte

Wenn das kein beunruhigender Zufall ist. Lindsay Lohan mag nach ihrer Inhaftierung von der Außenwelt abgeschnitten sein, doch jetzt im Knast sitzt sie nur wenige Meter neben einer alten Bekannten. Ihr Name: Alexis Neier (19). Diese junge Frau stand in Verbindung mit der Hollywood-Diebesbande, die letztes Jahr Häuser von Stars wie Orlando Bloom, Paris Hilton, Rachel Bilson - und auch Lindsay Lohan plünderten !

Alexis brach in Orlandos Haus ein uns sitzt seit Juni insgesamt für 180 Tage hinter Gittern. Lindsay soll sogar mit ihrer Zell-Nachbarin plaudern können. Und noch ein Zufall mehr: In Alexis Zelle soll früher Paris Hilton eingesessen haben.

*Es gibt aber auch noch gute Nachrichten für Lindsay. Der Polizeisprecher von Los Angeles, 
Steve Whitmore, sieht die 24-Jährige nicht länger als zwei Wochen im Knast:* „Sie wird voraussichtlich am 1. oder 2. August freigelassen – wegen Überfüllung und bei guter Führung.“ So würde Lindsay bei der Weltpremiere ihres neuen Filmes
„Machete“ am 18. August doch noch dabei sein können.

*Dann gibts bald wieder Lindsay Pics :WOW:

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Mandalorianer (22 Juli 2010)

*Lindsay Lohan – Knast-Nachbarin ist alte Bekannte - Update*

*Stern berrichtet :*

Erst wurde sie von ihren Haftgenossinnen bejubelt, jetzt bekommt Lindsay Lohan Ärger: Die Schauspielerin lebt in ihrer Zelle in Kalifornien deutlich besser als ihre Mithäftlinge - berichten zumindest entlassene Frauen in amerikanische Medien. Demnach muss die 24-Jährige zwar auf das geliebte Mobiltelefon mit Internet verzichten, nicht aber auf andere Annehmlichkeiten, die hinter Gittern sonst tabu sind.

"Sie bekommt eine Spezialbehandlung. Einige Insassen werden langsam stinksauer", sagte Debra Sickels, die nach einem Ladendiebstahl gerade aus der Haft entlassen wurde, der "New York Daily News". Lohan habe sich jeden Tag in der Krankenstation behandeln lassen "und die Mädchen haben gesagt, dass sie einen Extraraum für Lindsay gereinigt haben. Er hat ein normales Krankenhausbett, einen Fernseher und eine Kommode für ihre neuen Sachen." Andere Insassen berichten dem Blatt zufolge, Lohan bezahle für Extraessen und neue Kleidung und habe Zugang zu einem eigenen Telefon.

Die Schauspielerin war am 6. Juli wegen Verletzung von Bewährungsauflagen nach vielen Alkohol- und Drogeneskapaden zu 90 Tagen hinter Gittern verurteilt worden und hatte am Dienstagmorgen (Ortszeit) ihre Strafe angetreten. Bei guter Führung könnte sie aber mit einer kurzen Haftstrafe davonkommen. Die 24-Jährige werde vermutlich am 1. oder 2. August wieder aus der Haft entlassen, teilte Steve Whitmore vom Sheriffs-Büro mit. Die britische Zeitung "The Sun" berichtet unter Berufung auf einen Gefängnismitarbeiter, Lohan käme bereits nach neun Tagen wieder auf freien Fuß.

*Gruss Gollum *


----------



## Mandalorianer (22 Juli 2010)

*Lindsay Lohan – Knast-Nachbarin ist alte Bekannte Update*

Quentin Tarantino (47) möchte dem Starlet Lindsay Lohan (23) in Sachen Karriere unter die Arme greifen. Das könnte für die zurzeit eher mäßig erfolgreiche Schauspielerin ein wahrer Glücksfall sein. 

Denn außer mit Drogen- und Alkoholskandalen, chaotischen Beziehungen, einem leeren Konto, mittelmäßigen Filmen und weiteren Eskapaden konnte die gebürtige Rothaarige in letzter Zeit nicht von sich reden machen. Dieser Zustand könnte sich allerdings schon bald ändern, denn der Kultregisseur möchte Lindsay eine Rolle in einem seiner Filme geben „Lindsay ist genau die Art von Charakter, die Quentin liebt“, so ein Insider. „Eine bedeutsame Rolle wird es wohl nicht, aber definitiv eine Rolle, die zu Lindsay passt - ein schockierender Hardcore-Charakter und eine Chance für Lindsay wieder ins Gespräch zu kommen“, so der Insider weiter.

Auch John Travolta (56) ereilte dieses Glück einst. Nachdem er jahrelang in unbedeutenden Komödien mitwirkte, bekam er 1993 die Hauptrolle in Quentin Tarantinos „Pulp Fiction“ und war auf den roten Teppichen Hollywoods wieder ein Stammgast. Ob Lindsay diese Chance nutzen wird, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Q (22 Juli 2010)

na darauf trinken wir dann einen  :thx: für die Info von Radio Gollum


----------



## Q (22 Juli 2010)

na was es alles für Zufälle gibt...  der Knast ist auch nur ein Dorf  :thx:


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (22 Juli 2010)




----------



## Punisher (12 Sep. 2011)

nette Info


----------

